# A Moment of Silence for Roosty the Rooster, Please



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Over two years ago a pretty little bantam rooster made his way into our yard. No one knows where he came from. This is a very suburban area and fowl is not allowed but someone must have back yard chickens. The surrounding neighbors took to this handsome fellow and fed him birdseed. He spent most of his time in my yard eating grubs and worms in my mulched flower beds. This morning there was no crowing and we found his feathers scattered by the road so we surmise a fox or something must have gotten him. He was at no loss for those wanting to make him a tasty meal, like hawks, foxes, possums, etc. He was wily and managed to escape them for 2.5 years! We will miss "our" Roosty.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Awwww I'm sorry. He's crowing to wake everyone up at the rainbow bridge now. Nobody's gonna even tell him to shush!

He was gorgeous! It's interesting how critters just find those with kind hearts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

